# Johnnny shows penis to 13 year old girl.



## Lucifer (Feb 27, 2005)

*I made digs at johnnny because even after RG repeatedly asked him not to send pics of his penis and explained that her 13 year old daughter has access to her photo files through her art programs he would not stop. **And the last time he imed her for a chat he was using his penis pump which he failed to tell her for a while. 
*


----------



## Du (Feb 27, 2005)

Its tough to read that big of font.


----------



## DOMS (Feb 27, 2005)

My first thought was: Nothing to see here. Move along...


----------

